# Rug Rubbing



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

The rug I have on my horse is rubbing her shoulders. Grey spots are starting to come up where it is rubbing and it is now starting to bleed. Is there anything I can put on to help? And is there anything to help the hair grow back? Somebody said something about corncrest but I don't know what that is. Also will a cooler rug underneath her rug stop it from rubbing?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Proper fit is the key. YOu might have something soft sewn on the inside in those areas.
I would not blanket vs having sores. Usually after a rub the hair grows back white.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

The rug fits fine. A lot of the horses are rubbing so it is not that. And I have to rug her as it is cold and she is clipped.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If it fit fine she wouldn't be bleeding.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

It is bleeding because it is rubbing so much XD I got it fitted properly. Anyways I don't want to know about her rug not fitting I want to know what I can put on her shoulders to help.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sarahandlola said:


> It is bleeding because it is rubbing so much XD I got it fitted properly. Anyways I don't want to know about her rug not fitting I want to know what I can put on her shoulders to help.


 YOu might have something soft sewn on the inside in those areas.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry I just seen what you said XD I will try to get something done like that.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

use a lycra shoulder guard! I use them on all my horses and they work wonderfully!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Line the areas with satin. You can buy satin and quilted rug bibs, but it's easier to just get some scrap material and line the actual rug yourself, or to make a big yourself.
You should be able to pick up a cream or something to put on the sores from a produce store or tack shop.
My horses rug fits him well and he still gets rubs on his chest. Some things just can't be helped. The hair will grow back, and it should grow back the normal colour. It's not always going to grow back white. My friends bay got rug rubs and he didn't end up with white spots when the hair grew back.
The more you can keep the rug off her, the better. If you can stable her with a small heater while you're with her for a couple hours a day after you've worked her or grooming.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> If it fit fine she wouldn't be bleeding.



Erm. This. I know you don't want to hear it, but that doesn't make it less true. If a horse is wearing a blanket that fits, it will not rub. If it doesn't rub, it won't bleed. True story.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well fitting rugs WILL rug, if they have not been washed regularly. Make sure you wash your rugs weekly, at least just do the shoulder sections. A build up of dirt and sweat can lead to rubbing, same goes for any tack you put on your horse. 
I would certainly be putting sating lining into the shoulders of the rug if it doesn't have it already, and invest in a shoulder guard/bib. 
Also out of curiosity, do your rugs have shoulder gussets? I can't put a straight cut rug on my boy, they rub him because he's so broad across the chest but with gussets they are fine. 

I am a little worried that you allowed the rug to rub to the point of bleeding. If you can stable your horse for a few days with no rug on, and apply white ointment, or another antibacterial, soothing creme, to the rubs, that will help to make your horse feel a little more comfortable before you put a rug back on.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

It may be sized right, but you could have it too tight in certain areas. When I got my mare's waterproof sheet, I accidentally put her cross syrcingles too tight for her body, and the next day, she had to rub mark areas; on her flank area, and shoulders. I left the sheet off for a few weeks and let the hair grow back, and then refit it and haven't had an issue since. I have to becareful as far as regular blankets, as she has high withers that tend to get caught infront of the blanket; if her withers are getting caught infront of the blanket, even if the length is correct for her, that will cause rubbing; you will want to get a blanket with a tighter neck/shoulder fit. 

You could invest in a shoulder guard for her, and that may help some, especially if she is clipped, and you need to keep the blanket on for warmth. And make sure the blanket itself isn't too tightly closed anywhere.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

The straps around her belly are loose but the chest area is also loose. She does have very high withers so that is probably it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If the chest area is too loose, that will also cause rubbing. It should be a snug fit, allowing room to move but not so it slides around.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sarahandlola said:


> The straps around her belly are loose but the chest area is also loose. She does have very high withers so that is probably it.


 
Yeah, I had a waterproof sheet last year that didn't close nicely around her chest, and caused some mild rubbing too...I tried adjusting it, to close the chest better, but couldn't get it quite there! 

I am having to get another blanket for her, for the winter, as she just doesn't have much coat, so I have to look for blankets with that 'closer fit' around the neck and chest...the normal 'v' type just doesn't work for her, as they slide back onto and behind her wither and rub.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Well here is a picture of one of her shoulders...

That black spot is hair growing back. DOn't ask why it is black :/ But can ye see how it is all different colours? It doesn't bleed anymore. And there is little bits of hair growing back slightly.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Holmstead and practically every horse shop sell these bibs basically a bra for horses you can get them in fleece or a lycra material and they will stop rubbing i paid about 25e a few years ago for my fleecy one,
Also the thing you were told to out on is cornacrucene(sp?) it is a hoof conditioner but encourages hair growth its like a black tar you smear on every few days. Its by carr and day martin in a red tub about 6e i think and it will be beside all hoof conditioners everywhere stocks it.
I put sudocream on my guys when they get rubs which seems to help.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

With out seeing the blanket on it looks like the neck area is too big and it goes down to low on the shoulder causing pressure


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

This is the rug on...











It is all ripped inside where it is rubbing so I am gonna cut up my girth fleece and stick it inside the rug to try stop that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

you can see it is very tight at the point of shoulder and pulling there


----------

